# snmpd to chatty



## CptOblivious (May 12, 2010)

My /var is filling up because of all the snmpd chatter:

```
Connection from UDP: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]:50565
Connection from UDP: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]:50565
```


Ive tried setting flags in the rc.conf file:

```
snmpd_flags="-Lf /dev/null"
```

I really dont need to see any of these.  How can I turn it off?
the box is running freebsd 6.2 and I cant upgrade it.....any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

Adding the flags "-LS 0-4 d" should do it.


----------

